# Survival Mashed Potato Bowl



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Too lazy to go to the store for fresh food I've decided to create a mashed potato bowl with canned goods and dried food.

Ingredients for the Gravy...1/2 quart of beef stock, teaspoon of black pepper, 2 tablespoons of butter, salt to taste, tablespoon Worcester sauce, flour to thicken the beef stock. Cook on low heat and reduce for 30 min-45 min.

Instant mashed potato flakes, make yourself some. You will only need water, but butter and salt are great flavor enhancers. 

Can of chicken for the improvised fried chicken. Rinse the chicken off to remove as much canny taste as possible. You will need oil for pan frying the chicken. Seasoned flour and flour mixed with water and seasoning to coat the chicken before dusting with flour. Bring the oil up to 325 degrees Fahrenheit and start to fry the chicky chunks of goodness. You could just fry without anything too and salt them after flash frying them. 

Can of Corn...open and rinse to remove the canny quality.

Throw all that grub in a bowl and enjoy.

So many possibilities with this dish. Add herbs from the garden to freshen it up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to the world of Mulligan!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Wasn't half bad. Be very welcome combo when the lights go out. Frying the chicken actually improved the taste and texture imo. Canned chicken has a gross texture to my tastes.


----------

